# Increasing Band Length to Extend Band Life



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I shoot flatband tapers on everything. I'm addicted to the speed. The consequence is abysmal band life.

A while back I extended my default active band length by 1/2 inch to see if I could get 50-100 more shots per set. It worked to a degree. My hold got a little higher and speed was noticeably reduced but the changes were tolerable. Then it got good to me. I extended by a full inch. The draw seemed effortless, and I effectively doubled the life of the bandset. I objected to the lesser performance at first, but then became accustomed to it, reasoning that accuracy was my primary goal anyway.

When my Scorpion arrived I mounted a set of TBG tapers I'd originally cut for my Scout. The extra inch I was used to was eaten-up by the tie-on method and I was back to my 'measured' length of 7" active. Wow, what a difference. I gave myself a quick refresher in how speed relates to accuracy. I'd actually forgotten how laser-like the trajectory is at max elongation...

So I guess it's a matter of economy vs. performance. What is your happy medium?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What ammo and taper are you using ?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

7/8 x 5/8 TBS for 3/8 and 7/8 x 5/8 TBG for 7/16.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe you can improve your band life by simply decreasing the band size and still use 500 % elongation . A 3/4 x 5/8 is plenty for 3/8 inch steel and performs very well . I use this for 3/8 and even 7/16 steel . The band life will even be longer with the 7/16 steel . You're taper is too much for 3/8 inch steel . Works for me . :iono: A 7/8 X 3/4 taper will be better for the 7/16 steel than what you're using .


----------

